# Ethernet Controller Driver



## nanimyu (Jul 6, 2008)

PCI\VEN8086&DEV_SUBSYS_0173107B&REV_03\4&11CD5334&0&40F0 is what it says in the details for the ethernet controller driver that is missing. has a yellow question mark next to it. on the box thing that the thernet cord plugs into it says innet/stewart si 70027 if that matters at all. my friends janky computer needed reformatting which i did and put windows xp professional on it beecause thats what his fam wanted and it won't connect to the internet so im figuring that this is why ? the internet should jst plug in the ethernet cord and there ya are bam ! internet right ?? help please and speak english cause i not all ninja and things.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What is the make and model of the PC?
You may find the driver on the manufactures website.
As far as the PCI/Ven # you did not post the DEV number. The Ven # (8086) is an Intel device, but it could be anything. Can you post the DEV#?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nanimyu (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay lessee.. The make and the model of the PC is Gateway E-6000. Ven # only 2 ven #'s I see are 8086 which was already posted and then 2449. Thankyou muches ^_^


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
The device is a 82559ER Integrated 10Base-T/100Base-TX Ethernet Controller.
Can you give me the serial# of this PC?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nanimyu (Jul 6, 2008)

Hola duder. I don't know what the serial number is. I know on most computer this is on the back or the bottom. Well, this is a custom built computer so i've nooo idea. Maybe the BIOS right? well how do you open those? At the beginning when the computer is loading there is no BIOS page else I'd look that way. : /


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

nanimyu said:


> Okay lessee.. *The make and the model of the PC is Gateway E-6000*. Ven # only 2 ven #'s I see are 8086 which was already posted and then 2449. Thankyou muches ^_^





nanimyu said:


> Hola duder. I don't know what the serial number is. I know on most computer this is on the back or the bottom. Well, *this is a custom built computer *so i've nooo idea. Maybe the BIOS right? well how do you open those? At the beginning when the computer is loading there is no BIOS page else I'd look that way. : /


 . . . what???


----------

